# allez elite or comp?



## nathanmixon (May 3, 2004)

I had been mountain biking for many years until last year I bought an entry level raleigh road bike with sora components to see if I would like a road bike. Well now I love it! I have put some serious miles on my 25+ pound bike and would like to upgrade to something that can grow with me as I improve. Let me say upfront that I am tight with my money. That is probably not good since I want a sub tewnty pound bike. 

My questions are. I have looked at the elite and the comp doubles ( aluminum ). I have rode the elite and have not had a chance to ride the comp. I can buy the elite for 1000 and the comp for 1500. From what I have gathered the elite weighs in at 19 pounds or maybe a little less for the 54cm which is what I ride. The comp only weighs about a half pound less! I know that the elite is a 105 bike with the exception of the brakes. The comp is a full ultegra bike. Is it really worth the 500 extra to get the mavic wheels, full ultegra and a half pound less weight. 

I have looked at other manufacturer's bikes and I like the treks and cannondales but the ride of the elite just won me over. The specialized seems quicker out of the hole, and in general handling. 

Just in case it has any bearing on your reply. I am 23 and weigh 174 pounds. I will be riding at least 5 times a week for at least 90 minutes per ride. I will also do longer rides on the weekends. I want the cheapest, best ( if there is a such ) bike I can get and still be competitive down the road.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Nathan


----------



## fUnkYb0bg (Apr 21, 2004)

nathanmixon said:


> I had been mountain biking for many years until last year I bought an entry level raleigh road bike with sora components to see if I would like a road bike. Well now I love it! I have put some serious miles on my 25+ pound bike and would like to upgrade to something that can grow with me as I improve. Let me say upfront that I am tight with my money. That is probably not good since I want a sub tewnty pound bike.
> 
> My questions are. I have looked at the elite and the comp doubles ( aluminum ). I have rode the elite and have not had a chance to ride the comp. I can buy the elite for 1000 and the comp for 1500. From what I have gathered the elite weighs in at 19 pounds or maybe a little less for the 54cm which is what I ride. The comp only weighs about a half pound less! I know that the elite is a 105 bike with the exception of the brakes. The comp is a full ultegra bike. Is it really worth the 500 extra to get the mavic wheels, full ultegra and a half pound less weight.
> 
> ...


I had the same feeling about the Allez Comp (the bike I settled on), it was simply the best fit for me of all the bikes I rode. I was in the 1500-2000 price range, and preferred the Allez Comp to Cannondales, Lemond, and Trek (including an '03 5200) bikes in that range. If you like the Comp, and you won't be bitter about the extra cost, you'll have an excellent bicycle. The Elite and Comp are different bikes (different frame, different fork) in addition to the wheels and component upgrades, even the CrMo Allez Comp has a different ride/feel than the aluminum (again, different(steel) frame, c4 (instead of c3) fork with carbon steer tube).

I've put a couple hundred miles on it in less than 2 weeks, and have not for an instant regretted my purchase. My usual ride is 20 miles one way home from work, 2-3 days a week (we've had snow and other dissagreeable weather lately), plus more on the weekends.

Hope that helps you pick.


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

*Comp*



nathanmixon said:


> I had been mountain biking for many years until last year I bought an entry level raleigh road bike with sora components to see if I would like a road bike. Well now I love it! I have put some serious miles on my 25+ pound bike and would like to upgrade to something that can grow with me as I improve. Let me say upfront that I am tight with my money. That is probably not good since I want a sub tewnty pound bike.
> 
> My questions are. I have looked at the elite and the comp doubles ( aluminum ). I have rode the elite and have not had a chance to ride the comp. I can buy the elite for 1000 and the comp for 1500. From what I have gathered the elite weighs in at 19 pounds or maybe a little less for the 54cm which is what I ride. The comp only weighs about a half pound less! I know that the elite is a 105 bike with the exception of the brakes. The comp is a full ultegra bike. Is it really worth the 500 extra to get the mavic wheels, full ultegra and a half pound less weight.
> 
> ...



I would have to give another vote for the Comp - It sound like you are going to be riding quite a bit and the better you get the more you are going to notice the subtle differences in equipment. The Comp is a great bike that you will certainly be able to "grow" with and when you start competing you will have a more than adequate machine. I would also add that since the Comp is the same frame as the Pro it would be worthy of upgrades should you decide to do so later - Just my .02


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*3rd vote to comp*

Columbus frame, Ultegra group, ksyrium equipe, lighter carbon fork and components well offsets the 500 bucks difference. Replacing the POS alex rims on the elite (trust me, you will) alone cost you 300.


----------



## sfprsr (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm trying to make this same choice, but I can't find any 04 comps in a 62cm. All the local shops are sold out and won't get any in the near future. I may have to make a road trip just to get a comp!! Anyone know of a shop that has one in near Georgia?


----------



## Suneil (Mar 14, 2004)

*Comps or s-works...read on*

I had the same problem in the UK - no Allez Comps in my size.

I found that the best way to find one was to go on the Specialized website and list the dealers for the UK. I then sent a nicely worded email to every dealer asking if they had and Comps in size 50cms - everyone replied and one shop had a bike for us (we were after two - one for my fiancee too). In the end I got an offer from a shop in Ambleside (4 hours travel from where I live) to do an s-works build up at cost. Because we were paying cash he heavily discounted us and we ended up buy two 04 red s-works.

If your interested in the discussion, I posted on the forum - Specialized under the thread "Here is my Specialized". I got some excellent advice and it made my mind up to go for the s-works build up. In fact, the total price of the build was only £100 more expensive than a stock Allez comp and I got a much, much, much better bike as a result.

BTW - the comps are great from what I've heard. But the s-works is different class.

Email the dealers (I emailed over 40) and you may be surprised with what they say 

Good luck, whatever you buy will be awesome!

BTW - Sirius on the Specialized forum really knows what he's talking about he gave me some great advice (he's USA based too I think so he might be able to help you out....) just a thought.


----------



## nathanmixon (May 3, 2004)

*Thanks for the advice!*

Well, my LBS was nice enough to order both the elite and the comp in my size so I could ride both and make an informed decision as to which bike to get. I rode both and I honestly did not feel $500.00 more in the ride of the comp however, the brakes and the whole compenent set was noticeably smoother. I ended up buying the comp because of the ability to keep the bike for a long time and be satisfied until it comes time to look at something like a trek 5500 or s-works. Once again, thank you for your suggestions and I will post pictures soon.

Nathan


----------



## nydave (May 7, 2004)

*New Comp for me too.*

I tried them both...I'd say the extra cost was worth it. The bike performs better than the rider. My only bitc*...it came with Cosmos wheelsets(all do now) and the color red. Other than that I believe the better aluminum really makes the bike come alive at speed. I'm a long time mtb'er and this is my first road bike in (too) many years.


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

nydave said:


> I tried them both...I'd say the extra cost was worth it. The bike performs better than the rider. My only bitc*...it came with Cosmos wheelsets(all do now) and the color red. Other than that I believe the better aluminum really makes the bike come alive at speed. I'm a long time mtb'er and this is my first road bike in (too) many years.


I did not know they changed the wheel spec on these - They were speced with K Equipes

No matter - the 04 cosmos are actually a little lighter and a proven wheel as well

Good choice for both of you !! 

You must like the Zebra better than the red - huh?


----------



## nydave (May 7, 2004)

*Thanks...*

for the heads up on the wheels. I'm happier knowing they're a good wheelset also. Zebra stripes...lol !! I must say I like red better than that. Specialized changed the specs because there was a six week minimum wait for the Equipes. And mine has the titanium railed saddle...instead of cromoly.


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

*Allez Comp CroMo*



nathanmixon said:


> I had been mountain biking for many years until last year I bought an entry level raleigh road bike with sora components to see if I would like a road bike. Well now I love it! I have put some serious miles on my 25+ pound bike and would like to upgrade to something that can grow with me as I improve. Let me say upfront that I am tight with my money. That is probably not good since I want a sub tewnty pound bike.
> 
> My questions are. I have looked at the elite and the comp doubles ( aluminum ). I have rode the elite and have not had a chance to ride the comp. I can buy the elite for 1000 and the comp for 1500. From what I have gathered the elite weighs in at 19 pounds or maybe a little less for the 54cm which is what I ride. The comp only weighs about a half pound less! I know that the elite is a 105 bike with the exception of the brakes. The comp is a full ultegra bike. Is it really worth the 500 extra to get the mavic wheels, full ultegra and a half pound less weight.
> 
> ...


I just bought an 03 Allez Comp Cromo with full Ultegra including Pedals, Carbon fork and post for $1200.00 . Had my first ride this morning and is such an improvement over aluminum rides that I test ridden and my 99 LeMond Tourmalet stell bike it is hard to imagine. I would recommend over the Aluminum models any day.


----------



## lexington476 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Red!*

Have an 04 Allez Comp (Aluminum), red. Love it! The wheels get the most comments from the other racers. I like the red, red goes faster anyways .


----------

